# Sticky  Care sheet updating



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

It is no secret that the care sheets in this section are quite dated, and contain inaccuracies due to taxonomic changes and advances in husbandry knowledge. They are currently being updated, but it is a tedious process.

Major changes (updating obvious taxonomic changes, mostly) will take place first, and then updates of husbandry recommendations, and then all the rest. All the sheets have/will have a 'last modified' stamp at the end, so readers can keep track of progress somewhat.

I have two requests at this point:


Please be patient as these sheets are updated. Some have already been slightly modified, but not finished, so contain repetitions and omissions that are yet to be fixed. 


Many of the photos that were contained in the care sheets have been lost, some undoubtedly due to changes in the policies of image storing/sharing sites, and some (I think) were lost in the migration to the new forum software (which, it goes without saying, will now be a great tool for hosting images ). If you have any photos of frogs that you want to contribute to be used in the existing care sheets, please PM them to me. Photos need to be up-close, reasonably clear and in focus, and taken by the submitter. All photos must have a confirmed identification as to species and morph/locale of the frog. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

